# Help blood on cage!!!! And on feather?????



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Guys i need your help i just woke up this morning to find blood all on the cage floor.. then i looked at neyas wing it was bleeding??? there is a feather on the ground that looks like one of her main 1s she has obviously pulled it out and now she is bleeding from it.. i just took her straight to the vet the vet told me just to watch her closely , i braught neya home she looks like she has stopped bleeding, she is now sleeping which is unusual maby cause she has been a little stressed out over the trip to the vet etc? Iv never dealt with this before,,

im worried she might not be okay..
and nervouse she is going to pick in the same spot the feather came out or try to clean it then it will bleed again and wont heal.
i need any advice you can give.
thanks guys 

Chan&Neya


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sure she is fine. It sounds as if she had a night fright which is pretty common. Many people suggest leaving a night light on for your bird to reduce the number of occurrences. As long as the bleeding stopped I wouldn't worry to much. Bleeding is (usually) easily stopped with the use of flour. Put flour over the wound and it will help reduce the bleeding. In my experience it worked very well. 
Don't stress yourself over this too much. Just keep an eye out like the vet said.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree, sounds like 'night fright' which is really common. It is really freaky to hear them having a night fright.. all of a sudden with no explanation they are flapping around in their cage. They can bleed and lose a feather or two when this happens cos they are flapping into objects and the sides of their cage....
Poor things  
Most people do have a night light on, this seems to help...


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for that guys i think thats definatly what happened i usually leav the blanket over her cage to keep her from being to noisy she must hate the dark. awe my poor baby.  thats sad. thanks so much for all the help i really appreciate it. such a scary situation to be in... i hope i can avoid being in it again and hopefully prevent it from 
re-occuring. thanks again. x


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Get her a night light and it shouldn't happen again.  

It's very scary though, especially when they bleed!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

it happens to my freya all the time. but my max has never bled. which is a tad strange

but i always try to remember to keep their night light on


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor baby, I would keep an eye on her and put some white paper towels on the bottom of the cage to keep an eye out for more bleeding. I would also get her a night light


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks guys, a night light will be what i shall get, xx


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

awww is she okai now .... spike did the same thing a while ago


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it does sound like a night fright 

but i wanted to weigh in "lights'' don't always work 

My cockatiels are in the birds room They do not get covered there is a night light in there plus the Pole light outside shines in a bit into their window giving off another "night light" the porch light does the same through the small window on the door, Plus there is a night light in the kitchen and the glare from it goes into part of the bird room

their room is not "lit up" at night but enough light glares in they can see where they're going but not enough to keep them awake 

They still have night frights 

tiels are well known for them and not all them have them but some do 

just be prepared with flour,or corn starch or even Cayenne Pepper - this stops the bleeding faster then the previous two, it also cleans the wound plus its a "pain reliever"

we just bought a small jar of McCormick's cayenne pepper to leave in the birds room - since we bought it we haven't had to use it yet


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

*cayenne*



atvchick95 said:


> it does sound like a night fright
> 
> but i wanted to weigh in "lights'' don't always work
> 
> ...




Wow i never knew cayenne pepper wuld work and it dosent hurt them at all? thats great! thanks alot for that hun! il hafto buy some n keep it stock for dinners or unexpected night frights  x


----------

